# Larger home wine storage options



## baron4406 (Oct 17, 2018)

Been trying to move on from 5 gallon glass carboys, I only do quality kits and all grape wines now. For example when i do 3 lugs of grapes this gives me around 7 gallons of juice after pressing and secondary. I'd like to store it for 6 months before barreling it so I'd like to get some Spiedel tanks in various sizes but on there website they claim their containers have micro-oxygenation. I'm kinda wondering then if its a good idea to be keeping them in that container then for 6 months then another few months in a barrel. Right now I have my last grape wine finishing up MLF in a big mouth bubbler I usually use for my kits. However I know those units don't seal very well (they leak water when I'm washing them). I really don't want to use 6 gallon carboys + gallon jugs if I can help it. I plan on getting an 8 gallon barrel soon and this is even more of a quandary. Ideas?


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 17, 2018)

Vessel management, what a pain in the butt and one gallons are a life saver as are 375, 500 and 750 wine bottles. 8 gallons is no big deal. You can use a 5 or 6 and a 3. I also have several 7 gallon carboys which come in handy as well. Didn't know Spiedels were meant for long term storage unless they have a VCT option but then again I never looked into it.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 17, 2018)

Baron- if you could Just invent an affordable VC carboy for us then we would be good to go.


----------



## baron4406 (Oct 17, 2018)

VC carboy?


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 17, 2018)

baron4406 said:


> VC carboy?



Variable Capacity Carboy but you better hurry up my designing starts tomorrow. Meet you at the Patent Office. LOL!


----------



## NorCal (Oct 17, 2018)

baron4406 said:


> Been trying to move on from 5 gallon glass carboys, I only do quality kits and all grape wines now. For example when i do 3 lugs of grapes this gives me around 7 gallons of juice after pressing and secondary. I'd like to store it for 6 months before barreling it so I'd like to get some Spiedel tanks in various sizes but on there website they claim their containers have micro-oxygenation. I'm kinda wondering then if its a good idea to be keeping them in that container then for 6 months then another few months in a barrel. Right now I have my last grape wine finishing up MLF in a big mouth bubbler I usually use for my kits. However I know those units don't seal very well (they leak water when I'm washing them). I really don't want to use 6 gallon carboys + gallon jugs if I can help it. I plan on getting an 8 gallon barrel soon and this is even more of a quandary. Ideas?



I don't like the 6 or 6.5 gallon carboys, just too heavy to handle for me. The next step for me would be 15 gallon Spiedel or Flextank. I have/had 30 gallon versions of these and left wine in them 12 months with no problems.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 17, 2018)

What kind of Spiedal offers micro-oxygenation? I’d view that as a positive not a negative btw. Just gotta remember to keep sulphited and topped up.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 17, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> What kind of Spiedal offers micro-oxygenation? I’d view that as a positive not a negative btw. Just gotta remember to keep sulphited and topped up.


Flextank holds a patent on the thickness and properties of the HDPE to mimic the micro-ox of a barrel. I don't see that ever mentioned in the Spiedel literature, but I'm assuming that some occurs. For $100 delivered, they seem to be a good value.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 17, 2018)

15G Flextank........


----------



## CDrew (Oct 18, 2018)

Just a thought-I'm trying out a 15 gallon IntelliTank and it seems an excellent option. There is a 6 gallon version of the same thing too. I ordered 1 to try but going to get 3 more. And while they do not advertise "micro-ox" as a benefit, you can vacuum rack into them which is a huge plus. You can also pressurize them modestly to move wine with inert gas. And they set you up to use Tri-clover fittings if desired. It's a well thought out alternative system with some specific advantages. 

https://www.catalyst-manufacturing.com/products/intellitank-58

https://www.catalyst-manufacturing.com/collections/tanks/products/intellitank-24

If you click on support there is a good manual of what you can do with this tank.


----------



## baron4406 (Oct 18, 2018)

Yea 15 gallons is way too big for 3 or 4 flats of grapes. 6 gallon is too small. Need 7 and 8 gallon options.


----------



## SethF (Oct 27, 2018)

I have had great experience with the 7.5 gallon fermonsters (morewine.com). They are avail. ported as well.

If you go with the port and spigot, order an extra washer and put a washer on both inside AND outside. Just MHO.

I don't know what the micro-ox properties are, if any. Candidly, I would love something that size that mimics barrels, but I have not had any evaporation, so I can't imagine they do.

And in response to one of the comments above, you would want the micro-ox over a 6 month or more extended period.


----------



## baron4406 (Oct 27, 2018)

_SethF I have two of the 7 gallon Fermonsters for my wine kits and they work great, just need a little sturdier options. I think I'm just gonna go the Spiedel route_


----------

